# air multiplier - has anyone used one? tried to build one?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has used an air multiplier as a scare effect? Are they meant to be operated under low pressure for a rush or wind or can they be combined with an air cannon? 

Has anyone tried to build one? They are relatively simple (no moving parts) but look like they require some tricky/precise machining. Since this isn't an expensive industrial application I am wondering if a similar effect can be produced with some store bought items?

charlie


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Do you mean like the Dyson product? it's claimed to pump out 15x more than it takes in.
It uses a small fan in the base and pumps air into a shaped circle, with a thin gap - from there it's physics of air/fluid movement

you could probably make something, but perhaps not as efficient


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

GhoulishGadgets said:


> Do you mean like the Dyson product? it's claimed to pump out 15x more than it takes in.
> It uses a small fan in the base and pumps air into a shaped circle, with a thin gap - from there it's physics of air/fluid movement
> 
> you could probably make something, but perhaps not as efficient


Yes, exactly like the fan. The phenomenon is called entrainment. It isn't new though, and Dyson certainly didn't invent it - they just re-purposed it for home use. These have been used in industrial applications for a while to cool machines and suck up debris. Apparently they also can also have a haunt application but they are a bit too expensive to 'try and find out'.

http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/effects-air-scare-air-movers-c-1_101.html

charlie


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi Charlie,

Yes I've seen them listed on that site - but didn't look much further once I saw the price.

It is very tempting to have a play to see what can be made...

Si


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a decent link that explains how they work. It doesn't seem out of the question to build a semi-decent one out of PVC. I just wonder if they restrict airflow too much to be effective when combined with an air cannon.


----------

